# Help me paint a large scale crystal golem



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi folks, i'm currently working on my inquisitor warband and decided that it would be cool to have a weak, pysically stunted psyker who has a large crystal construct that he can transfer his mind to and control. I managed to pick up one of these









to represent the crystal suit (the model is 28mm scale but 60mm tall) .

The problem now is how to paint him so that it looks like he is made of crystal. 

I'm an okay painter and can usually manage to pull off a few flashy effects but this is an entire large scale model that is one solid effect. 

I want an effect like this but with a deep greenscale like emerald instead of the red/pink/purple. 









I was curious how any of you pro painteds out their would attack this. 

Edit: Oo i foudn this that gives a better example of the colours but isn't very big.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Learn to paint non-metallic metals, then do it with GREEN.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

There are a lot of good tutorials out there for nontransparent transparents, IE, painting crystal. Like Silens said, its very similar to painting NMM, but with a few differences, being that you would not paint reflections, instead opting to leave the center of the shape dark to allude to depth.

You want to base it black and move to gradually lighter and lighter shades, painting the center of each shape less and less with each increasing tone, until you work up to a highlight that touches only the very edges. You can ignore standard conventions of shading in this instance since light travels in one side of a crystal and is refracted out the other. The trick here is to making it look very smooth and organic, not rough. The colors should blend seamlessly, from the very deep greens in the centers of shapes to the brilliant highlights on the very edges. You want to make certain highlights a bit larger and brighter to emphasize where light is reflecting from the surface into the viewer's eyes, and looking at a few NMM tutorials and trying it out first on some bits to get a feel for how it works to paint a flat surface to look reflective.

Dont forget the gloss coat either.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, i was afraid you were going to say use the same techniques as nmm....i've failed at these a lot in the past.  

I think i'm going to practive on some pebbles i have first, then if they turn out okay i'll move onto the golem. i'm pretty sure i'll mess up my first attempt and i'm not confident stripping resin.


----------

